# 02 6spd AR what are your thoughts?



## 16vsilverstreak (Dec 5, 2001)

Located a 2002 6spd AR w/89k. 3 owners, from the NE now in the South. Left front bag replaced with Arnott. Tires about half life, brakes recent all the way around. Missing engine belly pan and retractable cargo cover. Interior is a 9 out of a 10, exterior 7 out of a 10. Twin spoke wheels scratched/curbed. The AR has park tronic, Xenon headlights, and other standard options. The AR is at a small time used car lot. Service history is unknown. Engine bay looks untouched, auxiliary belt looks like it has 89k on it. This leads me to believe T-belt has not been completed. The guy is asking 12,500 and is currently willing to take 12,200. With the service history unknown I can't see going 12,200. What do you guys think?


----------



## CdnVWJunk-e (Jan 25, 2004)

Maybe that price _with_ the full TB kit. Plus serp and tensioner.


----------



## 16vsilverstreak (Dec 5, 2001)

If the car had any kind of service history I might consider.


----------



## tryengel (Jul 23, 2010)

*'02 Allroad*

I think 12K is too much. I recently sold my '02, 85k miles, 6-speed for 11,000. Zero mechanical issues, new timing belt but will need brakes in the next 20k miles. Interior was 9/10, exterior also 9/10, nicer wheels but plenty of scratches. I was the original owner and the car had regular oil changes but not the Audi servicing so there were no records. The car had only had a replacement battery and brake pads (once) and of course tires - nothing else in 8-years. I regret selling the car; best car I ever owned.


----------



## BonTechnik (Sep 1, 2002)

$10.5k tops cash in hand. if you're financing that's a whole diff story.


----------



## julex (Jan 24, 2009)

got 2001 with 130k miles a YEAR ago for 6.25k with interior 9/10 outside 7/10 (some scratches here and there but nothing major at all). New tires on, TB kit 1k miles old, new brakes, new front bags only minor items to fix like leaky valve covers and after run pump...


----------

